# Help! I can't get a co-sleeper in Canada...what to do?



## Silverlilly

Can you ladies please share your experiences with how you kept baby close to the bed for breastfeeding etc? 

I really, really wanted a co-sleeper, but the government has banned them in Canada. A bassinet or moses basket has a weight limit, and I'd like baby beside me for at least 6 months...My next best bet is a Pack and Play, but I wanted to have this downstairs for naps during the day...and a separate "permanent" unit beside the bed upstairs. What would you do in a situation like this? Buy 2 Pack n Plays?


----------



## addie140910

Silverlilly said:


> Can you ladies please share your experiences with how you kept baby close to the bed for breastfeeding etc?
> 
> I really, really wanted a co-sleeper, but the government has banned them in Canada. A bassinet or moses basket has a weight limit, and I'd like baby beside me for at least 6 months...My next best bet is a Pack and Play, but I wanted to have this downstairs for naps during the day...and a separate "permanent" unit beside the bed upstairs. What would you do in a situation like this? Buy 2 Pack n Plays?

Honestly we bought a pack and play with a bassinet attachment and a newborn napper because we were not planning on co-sleeping / bed sharing and just wanted to room share with her until she is big enough to go into her own room. Her pack and play has since moved into the living room for daytime naps and she sleeps in between us in her boopy chair quite happily. 

I would suggest not buying two pack and plays as they are quite spendy and LO can only use them for so long. You can temporally turn LO's crib into a co-sleeper though :) (If she already has a crib, if not get a crib, use it as a co-sleeper, and then put it back together later when you are ready for her to be in her own room. That way baby can use it longer then just the average few months of a pack and play. 

https://www.drmomma.org/2010/01/turn-your-crib-into-cosleeper.html


----------



## Silverlilly

Converting the crib into a co-sleeper seems like a great idea in theory - my only worry would be that gaps could form, creating a suffocation hazard...but I have absolutely no experience with this, so maybe my worry is unfounded! Ok so one pack n play...and we'll go from there. Any other solutions are welcome :)


----------



## Eve

If I were closer I would give you mine. I have a close to you co sleeper that goes in the bed and we liked it. I didn't use it long but it was handy to have :)


----------



## Eve

This is what I have... are these banned?
 



Attached Files:







FirstYearsCloseSecureSleeper.jpeg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 27


----------



## Silverlilly

Eve said:


> This is what I have... are these banned?

I don't think this the one they won't allow here anymore (what exactly is this, and where did you get it?). The one that is not approved in Canada anymore is the Arm's Reach co-sleeper (or brands/models like it). It has to be called a "crib" with certain safety guidelines to be sold here for sleeping purposes...


----------



## Silverlilly

Eve said:


> If I were closer I would give you mine. I have a close to you co sleeper that goes in the bed and we liked it. I didn't use it long but it was handy to have :)

Thanks! They look so perfect. Did you not use it for long because baby went into the crib? Or did you find another way?


----------



## _Mouse_

One of my friends has the Summer Infant By Your Side Sleeper and loves it.

Summer Infant By Your Side Sleeper
https://trusca.imageg.net/graphics/product_images/pTRUCA1-11105495_alternate1_dt.jpg


----------



## Jodie.82

I couldnt get ANYTHING here in peru! was a nightmare and I was very stressed about SIDS and where baby would sleep, we ended up co sleeping after lots of research and have baby in bed with us, did you not want to do it that way?


----------



## Silverlilly

Jodie.82 said:


> I couldnt get ANYTHING here in peru! was a nightmare and I was very stressed about SIDS and where baby would sleep, we ended up co sleeping after lots of research and have baby in bed with us, did you not want to do it that way?

Well, all the research I've done says that having baby in the bed is not the safest option due to parents rolling on them etc (based on numbers of injuries and/or deaths - up to a certain age of course)...BUT having baby in the room with you, right beside the bed is said to be the best thing you can do - it lowers the risk of SIDS. 

Of course many people co-sleep in the same bed with no problem whatsoever, but if statistics say it isn't the safest option, then I'm just too paranoid to try it! I've never sleep! lol So I'm looking for something to put right beside the bed....


----------



## Amygdala

The government banned all co-sleepers? Why on earth would they do that??? Seems to me it's none of their business if you want to use one? 

Anyway though...

I would buy a crib which you can use without one of the side panels. Make it as close in height to your bed as possible or slightly lower. Then attach it to the bed frame using cable ties on the legs. It's safe, doesn't loosen, but can be reversed. If you're REALLY paranoid you could use screws but the cable ties work great. :thumbup:


----------



## Eve

A friend gave me mine, and she got it at Walmart here in NB. I really liked it, but we just had her in our playpen with the bassinet and napper attachment right next to our bed and then we ended up co-sleeping in our bed. 

The summer infant one looks more sturdy, can you get that one in Canada?


----------



## Inlozi

I have LO's crib RIGHT up against my bed, similar to this:

https://2.bp.blogspot.com/_VxbdK3-TEw0/TSanvaGCayI/AAAAAAAABGs/hmpMGLN91b8/s1600/20110104_2.jpg

:haha: although he does end up in bed with me half the time


----------



## Eve

I have a crib just like that, well it's a toddler bed now lol


----------



## addie140910

Yep if take the crib appart like the above poster said (or there are instructions in the link I posted earlier) and then just push the crib against the bed there is no gap, but you could put a blanket or something to make it a more baby in bed with you experience even though LO would be in their own space. <3 Honestly though we just did not have the room in our room to do that. <3 

and tecinally it is still called a crib. :) It just has the front panel removed. <3


----------



## _Mouse_

Eve said:


> A friend gave me mine, and she got it at Walmart here in NB. I really liked it, but we just had her in our playpen with the bassinet and napper attachment right next to our bed and then we ended up co-sleeping in our bed.
> 
> The summer infant one looks more sturdy, can you get that one in Canada?

yes its available in Canada


----------



## BandK

I was just in Toys R Us yesterday and they had 4-5 different co sleeper options, sneak in now and get one! Or order from the US - it is your baby, if it doesnt bother you then who cares! :)


----------



## _Mouse_

BandK said:


> I was just in Toys R Us yesterday and they had 4-5 different co sleeper options, sneak in now and get one! Or order from the US - it is your baby, if it doesnt bother you then who cares! :)

Due to import laws the item may be seized at the boarder when it is been brought into Canada. Just a warning.


----------



## Mummy_to_be87

Silverlilly said:


> Can you ladies please share your experiences with how you kept baby close to the bed for breastfeeding etc?
> 
> I really, really wanted a co-sleeper, but the government has banned them in Canada. A bassinet or moses basket has a weight limit, and I'd like baby beside me for at least 6 months...My next best bet is a Pack and Play, but I wanted to have this downstairs for naps during the day...and a separate "permanent" unit beside the bed upstairs. What would you do in a situation like this? Buy 2 Pack n Plays?

can i ask... what is a pack n play? :flower:


----------



## Starry Night

When did the ban come into effect? I'm in Canada too and my parents bought us one just last year. It's a playpen/bassinet combo but for the bassinet one side is really low so you can pull it right beside your bed. There is a teeny bit of a wall and a newborn won't be able to roll over it. We got ours at Babies R Us

EDIT: it's against the law to purchase any baby gear in the States and bring it over. All items such as cribs, carriers, car seats, etc must have the Canadian Safety seal of approval. It doesn't stop people, of course. I know people who have snuck walkers (also banned here) over the border or car seats cuz they're cheaper south of the border but I would never risk it. Also, it's illegal.


----------



## Silverlilly

Amygdala said:


> The government banned all co-sleepers? Why on earth would they do that??? Seems to me it's none of their business if you want to use one?
> 
> :thumbup:

I think it has to do with safety regulations - I don't know if it is related but there were recalls of the Arm's Reach co-sleeper a few years back due to babies being injured (or killed?) by them...I guess the Canadian laws are super-strict about what a baby is "allowed" to sleep in to keep him/her as safe as possible. 

Not all "co-sleeers" are part of the ban though - the ones that sit in the bed seem to still be available - it' the ones that go beside the bed that are no longer sold. Seems to me that having a parent fashion their own solution would be a lot more risky than just approving a proper bedside co-sleeper!! So much room for error, gaps, baby getting trapped and suffocating... compared to a properly designed separate unit. People have been using them in the UK for years and love them!

Personally, I don't really want something right IN the bed..I'd like a little mini-crib beside the bed that is good up to at least 6 months, weight wise. Hard to find!


----------



## Silverlilly

Mummy_to_be87 said:


> Silverlilly said:
> 
> 
> Can you ladies please share your experiences with how you kept baby close to the bed for breastfeeding etc?
> 
> I really, really wanted a co-sleeper, but the government has banned them in Canada. A bassinet or moses basket has a weight limit, and I'd like baby beside me for at least 6 months...My next best bet is a Pack and Play, but I wanted to have this downstairs for naps during the day...and a separate "permanent" unit beside the bed upstairs. What would you do in a situation like this? Buy 2 Pack n Plays?
> 
> can i ask... what is a pack n play? :flower:Click to expand...

It's really just a glorified playpen. You raise the bottom level up, and some models come with a napper station and change table (or other options). Many parents use them as a crib beside the bed. The limitation is, you can use them past about 3 months.

Like this:https://www.graco.net/e/ItemList.asp?code=401&s=


----------



## newaddition

Silverlilly said:


> Can you ladies please share your experiences with how you kept baby close to the bed for breastfeeding etc?
> 
> I really, really wanted a co-sleeper, but the government has banned them in Canada. A bassinet or moses basket has a weight limit, and I'd like baby beside me for at least 6 months...My next best bet is a Pack and Play, but I wanted to have this downstairs for naps during the day...and a separate "permanent" unit beside the bed upstairs. What would you do in a situation like this? Buy 2 Pack n Plays?

So bummed about arms reach cosleeper, been looking everywhere. I have the same issue as you....any luck?


----------



## Silverlilly

newaddition said:


> Silverlilly said:
> 
> 
> Can you ladies please share your experiences with how you kept baby close to the bed for breastfeeding etc?
> 
> I really, really wanted a co-sleeper, but the government has banned them in Canada. A bassinet or moses basket has a weight limit, and I'd like baby beside me for at least 6 months...My next best bet is a Pack and Play, but I wanted to have this downstairs for naps during the day...and a separate "permanent" unit beside the bed upstairs. What would you do in a situation like this? Buy 2 Pack n Plays?
> 
> So bummed about arms reach cosleeper, been looking everywhere. I have the same issue as you....any luck?Click to expand...

Not really :( I like the idea of the crib beside the bed with the side removed, and in theory it could work well, but on the off-chance something went wrong, I just don't want to try it. The co-sleepers are available used on Kijiji sometimes - you'd just have to be sure that it's not a recalled model.


----------



## Blah11

I just bring LO in beside me. I just make sure the duvet isnt near him and he has his own blanket. Any reason why you dont want to bring LO in beside you?


----------



## Heather M

This is what we used with our dd...i liked it because it was smaller, and it allows you to drop levels which allows your baby to sleep in it a little longer...

https://www.toysrus.ca/product/index.jsp?productId=3695987


----------



## Silverlilly

Heather M said:


> This is what we used with our dd...i liked it because it was smaller, and it allows you to drop levels which allows your baby to sleep in it a little longer...
> 
> https://www.toysrus.ca/product/index.jsp?productId=3695987

This is exactly what we decided to get last night! How long did you use it?


----------



## Silverlilly

Blah11 said:


> I just bring LO in beside me. I just make sure the duvet isnt near him and he has his own blanket. Any reason why you dont want to bring LO in beside you?

I'm just paranoid. I'm afraid I'm put the duvet over the baby in my sleep, or squash her! lol Or, suffocate her some other way...or that hubby would squash her...it's my first time so I have no idea what to expect. I'm sure I will be much less stressed with my second! Plus, I like to sprawl in bed...I take up a lot of space - we only have a queen, so I worry about room, too! And comfort...


----------



## Heather M

We used it until she was the weight limit on the second stage (she's always been on the smaller side though so it was probably a little longer)...the other thing was when she started pulling herself up, etc. I would think you could easily get away with it til 6 months at least. I can't lie, we co-slept throughout that in our bed as well due to that's what worked for us for breastfeeding, etc. but she did use it quite a bit and I plan on using it for this little one coming as well! We never put her in at the last stage (aka. playpen) to sleep and never used it in that capacity. However, it's so portable that it was easy to bring into another room if you wanted to and was even better to be able to carry to my parents when we went to visit them. I couldn't recommend it enough. It was definitely the right solution for us :)


----------



## Silverlilly

Heather M said:


> We used it until she was the weight limit on the second stage (she's always been on the smaller side though so it was probably a little longer)...the other thing was when she started pulling herself up, etc. I would think you could easily get away with it til 6 months at least. I can't lie, we co-slept throughout that in our bed as well due to that's what worked for us for breastfeeding, etc. but she did use it quite a bit and I plan on using it for this little one coming as well! We never put her in at the last stage (aka. playpen) to sleep and never used it in that capacity. However, it's so portable that it was easy to bring into another room if you wanted to and was even better to be able to carry to my parents when we went to visit them. I couldn't recommend it enough. It was definitely the right solution for us :)

This is so nice to hear! Thanks so much :)


----------



## cassarita

I didn't realize they were banned...
They have the at Babies R Us where I live (In edmonton)


----------



## Starry Night

i'm trying to look up more info on the ban and the only thing I could find an article on was how Health Canada knew for years about the concerns of co-sleepers but didn't really publish anything. I don't know. I don't have an Arm's Reach but it does look like I have a similar product. I think the recall was for products that were collapsing with the baby in them? 

Does anyone know what products specifically are the problem? I loved using my co-sleeper/bassinet and have been intending to use it again if I get pregnant again


----------



## Silverlilly

Starry Night said:


> i'm trying to look up more info on the ban and the only thing I could find an article on was how Health Canada knew for years about the concerns of co-sleepers but didn't really publish anything. I don't know. I don't have an Arm's Reach but it does look like I have a similar product. I think the recall was for products that were collapsing with the baby in them?
> 
> Does anyone know what products specifically are the problem? I loved using my co-sleeper/bassinet and have been intending to use it again if I get pregnant again

I know. It's frustrating trying to find any info on this. I realized there was a problem when I started looking for one of these in ANY store and couldn't find it. Then I went to the Arm's Reach website and looked for sellers in Canada..and found out from someone at one of the baby shops that they are no longer allowed to sell them. It seems there are alternatives available like the Graco model in the link above, but they are not called "co-sleepers"...and there are models specifically designed to make bed-sharing safer (but again, bed-sharing is not co-sleeping! Having the baby *beside* the bed is co-sleeping, technically). Anyways, if there are no recalls on your model, then I'd say it's perfectly fine to use it again!


----------



## Starry Night

My co-sleeper doesn't call itself a co-sleeper. I was looking at the manual today but I already forget how they refer to it. I always test what I get for baby by shaking it a bit to test the joints and putting some weight on it. If it seems sturdy I feel like it should handle a newborn if it can handle me.

My co-sleeper is a "Baby First".


----------



## future_numan

I contacted my local health dept. ( I am in Ontario) and Arm's Reach Co-Sleeper is not banned in Canada as long as it was manufactured after 2002.
I was told that the reason Canada stop the sales of the co-sleeper was because there was concern that the "crib" had no means of properly securing to the side of an adult bed so there was risk that a baby would become traped between the two beds. Also that the side that folded down didn't have a strong enough clasp when rail was in a upright position.
Arm's Reach corrected these concerns after 2002.


----------



## Silverlilly

future_numan said:


> I contacted my local health dept. ( I am in Ontario) and Arm's Reach Co-Sleeper is not banned in Canada as long as it was manufactured after 2002.
> I was told that the reason Canada stop the sales of the co-sleeper was because there was concern that the "crib" had no means of properly securing to the side of an adult bed so there was risk that a baby would become traped between the two beds. Also that the side that folded down didn't have a strong enough clasp when rail was in a upright position.
> Arm's Reach corrected these concerns after 2002.

Really?! Then the person I talked to was completely misinformed. So this means you can still buy them? I have not been able to find one anywhere. I am in Ontario as well. If you have any luck with sellers, please update us :)


----------



## Starry Night

OK, that is good to know. Though no part of my crib has a part that folds down. One side is just lower. I didn't get it use it beside my bed with DS because we were in a tiny one-bedroom house and it didn't fit so we kept it at the foot of the bed instead. But we're in our family home now and can use it with my next.


----------



## lexie_13

Hi there, I found your post via google so I'm not sure if this is too late or not but you can find Arm's Reach Co-sleepers in Canada. The forum will not let me post the links since I am a new member but the Arm's Reach website has a store locator for Canada and Amazon Canada has many available on their website although they are a bit pricey. I hope you find what you are looking for!


----------



## MangoFlamingo

I also know this thread is old, but since I also found it through google I thought I'd add to it.

I had been planning to buy an arms reach via amazon.ca but it is now gone. I suspect someone made them remove it from the site. Depressing since I'd planned on buying one in the next month or so.... :cry:


----------



## Corea

I just looked on the Babies R Us website. They still have a cosleeper that ships to Canada.


----------



## ArmyOfUs

I used a bassinet that attaches to the bed (under the mattress) bought it at sears.


----------

